# Honey Source Testing



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Is there any lab that will test honey to identify it's source from pollen identification or other means?


Contact Dr. Paul Arnold at Young Harris College in Young Harris, GA. I think he still tests samples for folks. Basically you mix the honey with water, centrifuge to collect the pollen, put it under a microscope and compare to photos in a reference book.


----------

